# Phoenix P8 soundboard



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, my P8 soundboard from Phoenix arrived yesterday from RLDHobbies. So of course I had to install it last night in my battery powered, Revolution controlled GP40. VEry nice installation. The only difference I saw between this and the 2K2's that I have a number of, is that the ancillary leads have to be soldered instead of screw terminals, and you no longer need the low voltage battery for sounds when the engine is stopped. I had a little trouble downloading the new software, and the new ROM files, but once I figured that out, it was an easy installation. Very nice new board at a very reasonable price. I even discovered that if you are running a passenger train, you can have it say "all aboard" on command. (My installation is in a freight train though)

Ed


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed,
Does the GP40 ROM file also have the hot box detector recordings? If it does that is a fun one to load.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Paul, the actual sound I loaded into my GP40 is the SD45 sound, which I like better than the GP40 sound. I did notice that it has the hot box detector, but didn't add that. I'll have to check that out one of these days. Thanks for the idea!

Ed


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 09 May 2010 08:17 AM 
......... The only difference I saw between this and the 2K2's that I have a number of, is that the ancillary leads have to be soldered instead of screw terminals, and you no longer need the low voltage battery for sounds when the engine is stopped..............



2K2 doesn't need the supplied battery either if you are running battery power. I'd rather have the screw terminals, but as I know very well, the darn things are a very large portion of the total parts cost.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I have installed two PB9 boards which was a very easy installation with the screw connections. I am curious, is the soldering fairly straightforward in the new boards? Also, I run track power, so I would assume that the battery would be necessary. 
Paul


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think there is some confusion here. The P8 appears to have sockets on the board, and you get plugs with wires and you solder to these wires, not the board itself. 

The connectors save board space, and since you aren't using a screwdriver on the board, probably help the lifespan of the board. I'd also believe that the connectors are actually cheaper, since automated soldering of boards can be tougher with a screw terminal assembly. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok thanks Greg. That don't sound so bad. I need two more boards for RS3s, one mine and one a friends. How's the price on these boards now?
Paul


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

You are absolutely correct, Greg. There are little "connector headers" on each end of the actual circuit board. The connectors that go in these "headers" have wires connected to them, and these wires need to be soldered to their "destination" connection. It isn't a big deal, and I am sure you are right it probably saves on cost as well as allows Phoenix to make the board smaller. Like Paul said, my preference would be the screw terminals, but the wires are NOT a big enough disadvantage for me not to prefer the P8 over any of the other Phoenix boards!
Paul, I paid about $167 for my board. I have heard of others buying larger quantities and getting an even lower price. Actually, though, I think if I were running straight DC track power, I would probably stick with the PB9 board.

Ed


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds good Ed that you can other sound feature to the system. Later RJD


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Ed. I do have two PB9 boards now. I guess I can still get them. I need to check that out. I am very happy with those boards, and for someone who is electrically challenged, the installation is a piece of cake. 
Paul


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Paul, from the words on their website, Phoenix has no plans to discontinue the PB9. The only board they are discontinuing is the P5 (not the P5T) because they see the P8 as the replacement for the P5.

Ed


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Ed, Excellent, and thank you for the advice.
Paul


----------

